
Google Bans JSONView – Extension Contains a Serious Security Vulnerability - mboroi
https://jsonview.com/
======
jnylen
Info about this issue including a test case: [https://github.com/gildas-
lormeau/JSONView-for-Chrome/issues...](https://github.com/gildas-
lormeau/JSONView-for-Chrome/issues/75)

I started using "JSON Formatter" instead (
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
formatter/bcj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
formatter/bcjindcccaagfpapjjmafapmmgkkhgoa) ) and it seems to work fine.

------
rhodrid
I'd really like to know more information about the vulnerability but can't
seem to find anything online.

~~~
mboroi
mjamin opened a bug on GitHub, perhaps we'll get an update from Ben or a
contributor.
[https://github.com/bhollis/jsonview/issues/135](https://github.com/bhollis/jsonview/issues/135)

~~~
tobiasjordans
This git repo is the repo of the firefox extension. I opened the same ticket
for the chrome version [https://github.com/gildas-lormeau/JSONView-for-
Chrome/issues...](https://github.com/gildas-lormeau/JSONView-for-
Chrome/issues/75)

~~~
mboroi
Nice! Seems you managed to get some traction in the proper place.

------
5aurabh
But it's still available on chrome web store
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jsonview/nckmconeh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jsonview/nckmconehaglkoocmmldmilnnpdagigh)

~~~
mboroi
It seems this version by Ark may have been a copy, in their description they
point to the "original",
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jsonview/chklaanhf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jsonview/chklaanhfefbnpoihckbnefhakgolnmc),
which directs to the version claimed to have a security vulnerability and
appears to have been pulled.

------
0xkd
Decent alternative [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
viewer/gbmdgp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
viewer/gbmdgpbipfallnflgajpaliibnhdgobh)

------
mboroi
I attempted to load something and realized the extension I had just previously
been using stopped working. [screenshot of the disabled
extension]([http://imgur.com/jBmnwf4](http://imgur.com/jBmnwf4))

~~~
mboroi
The link from Ben Hollis's site,
[https://jsonview.com/](https://jsonview.com/), to the Alternative/Unofficial
JSONView for Chrome 404's.

------
elgaricimo
Annoying...doesn't seem to be working on firefox either... for the time being,
use this as a work around
[http://codebeautify.org/jsonviewer](http://codebeautify.org/jsonviewer) ...

------
theSquid
Do we have more information about this? Is Google correct and should we switch
to something else?

~~~
mboroi
The work must go on. I ended up installing JSON Formatter. Appears potentially
abandoned though.

source: [https://github.com/callumlocke/json-
formatter](https://github.com/callumlocke/json-formatter) extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
formatter/bcj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/json-
formatter/bcjindcccaagfpapjjmafapmmgkkhgoa?hl=en)

